

.yu domain expires today (30/Sept/2009) - blazzerbg
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/.yu

======
andyking
I like the fact that in Montenegro, they're changing from .yu to .me. Cute.

~~~
jodrellblank
Did nobody consider making it .fyu (Former Yugoslavia)?

~~~
jmackinn
I'm not sure why that would be better. If they are going to go about changing
it, they might as well use the codes for the present countries.

~~~
wlievens
Being ironic or not getting the joke?

~~~
jmackinn
Not getting the joke I guess.

------
jacquesm
What happened to URIs shouldn't change ?

<http://www.w3.org/Provider/Style/URI>

It seems to me that all your efforts at maintaining a URI over the years are
in vain when your TLD can be shut down.

This is a very good argument to not invest a single sou into whatever the
local TLD is in a politically unstable region of the world.

I'm also quite surprised that the TLD actually can be shut down, why not
simply close new registrations and keep it alive as long as there are websites
ending on .yu ?

~~~
mrduncan
According to the article: _A two-year transition period started in 2007 that
allowed all existing .yu names to be transferred either to .rs (for Serbia) or
to .me (for Montenegro)._

That sounds like a reasonable transition period and an effective migration
strategy for all of the .yu domains to me. I suppose the standard investing
advice applies to choosing TLDs also - diversify your portfolio.

~~~
jacquesm
If you've spent a decade building up a website and the links to it and you
depend on these to bring you your business then that's a bit of a problem.

According to google there are currently still about 21,000,000 references to
page on .yu in their databases alone.

Imagine getting a letter from the .com tld registry that you've got two years
to move all your content over, does it still seem like enough ? Or do other
factors come in to play, such as the availability of your old domain names in
new places and so on ?

I see domain names as 'given names', your website has mindshare and web
presence based on that name, if you're paid up and you had it you should be
able to continue.

Otherwise all this does is tremendously devalue localized domain names.

After all, the land underlying the old .yu domain is still there, if people
want to hold on to their names I really don't see any good reason why that
should be taken away from them.

~~~
stilist
Seems to me the Right Thing would be to have someone pass x.yu URIs to x.me.
No broken links, no effort for those who’ve forgotten/lost control/died/&c.

~~~
jacquesm
And no squatters that got wind of the change before you and registered the .me
or .rs domains that people had as .yu before.

~~~
showerst
I believe the holders of the .yu URLs had a right of first refusal for the new
TLDs, so it wasn't possible for squatters to move in on existing names.

------
pavlov
".su", the TLD assigned to the Soviet Union, is still in use and has no
expiration in sight. It seems a bit strange that .yu is being phased out so
rapidly.

~~~
varjag
Russia has succession rights to USSR, while SFRY was dissolved without
successor.

~~~
tesseract
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Russia_and_the_United_Nations>

------
rbanffy
I wonder what will happen to .tv when Tuvalu submerges into the ocean...

~~~
jacquesm
Beardyman has a lecture on that, see Youtube.

------
nir
By the way, anyone catch Gaddafi's UN speech last week? I was thinking about
all these .ly URLs...

------
lacker
Seems like there are still quite a number of .yu sites in operation. Are these
going to stop resolving?

<http://www.google.com/search?q=yu+site%3Ayu>

------
mblakele
<http://www.google.com/search?q=site%3A*.yu> still shows "about 191,000" pages
indexed. Maybe they didn't get the memo?

